
Ask HN: General hosted solution for server logs/monitoring/analytics/errors? - scrollaway
I&#x27;ve been trying to find a good hosted general solution for my company&#x27;s server logs. Either my google-fu is failing me, or this is a surprisingly untapped market, or both.<p>Some features I&#x27;m looking for:<p>- Easily pipe arbitrary logs into the service<p>- Analyze common log formats, make them searchable&#x2F;create analytics out of them<p>- Bonus points for nginx log analytics<p>- Traffic&#x2F;hit rates&#x2F;error rates visualizations over long periods of time.<p>- Big bonus points for sentry-like error<p>Here&#x27;s some apps I tried:<p>- Cloudwatch (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;cloudwatch&#x2F;). I&#x27;m on an AWS stack but I really not a fan of it.<p>- Papertrail (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;papertrailapp.com&#x2F;). Great for system logs but not much else.<p>- Currently trying Server Density 
(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.serverdensity.com&#x2F;). Liking it a lot, but seems to be very centered around monitoring rather than general-purpose.<p>- Huge fan of Sentry (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getsentry.com&#x2F;welcome&#x2F;). Will likely be using it regardless.<p>- Piwik supports log analytics (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;piwik.org&#x2F;log-analytics&#x2F;) but the hosted version is very pricy<p>What I&#x27;m basically looking for is a hosted version of papertrail+sentry+SD+piwik. Does this really not exist or am I completely missing something?
======
mtmail
Have a look at [https://logentries.com/](https://logentries.com/) and maybe
[http://www.splunk.com/en_us/products/splunk-
light.html](http://www.splunk.com/en_us/products/splunk-light.html) for
searching and analytics. Splunk started with a knowledge base of common
errors, not sure if they still have that.

Personally I'm exploring
[https://www.hostedgraphite.com/](https://www.hostedgraphite.com/) for the
graphs and alerting.

------
flormmm
A proper logging solution:

ELK - elasticsearch - logstash -kibana

A docker image will have you up and running in minutes.

If you're looking for open-source, mature "analytics" solution, then checkout
Snowplow analytics

